# Schatten von Objekt auf Transparentem Hintergrund möglich?



## FunkFlex (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich bastle grad für eine Homepage an einem Hintergrund.
Da die Form aber Komplex ist, kann ich das kaum anders lösen als in PS.
Da ich die Grafik dann in die Homepage einbinden möchte, soll sie einen Schatten werfen.
Die funktioniert aber aktuell nur, wenn ich eine Hintergrundebene Habe, die Farbig ist oder zumindest weiss.
Ich muss den Schatten aber haben, ohne, dass es eine Farbige Hintergrundebene gibt, da die Grafik auf die Homepage eingebunden werden muss, so dass man die HIntergrundebene nicht sieht, geht aber aktuell bei mir leider nicht.
Kennt das Problem jemand und kann mir helfen?
Ich hoffe ich konnte es verständlich machen!

Vielen Dank!

FunkFlex


----------



## ink (25. April 2011)

Moin
Dein Problem verstehe ich nicht und hab es so auch noch nie gelesen.
Datei in PS mit transparentem Hintergrund erstellen, den Quatsch den du machen willst machen, Schlagschatten drauf und dann unter "Für Web speichern", als PNG-24 mit Transparenz, speichern.

War das dein bisheriger Arbeitsweg?

Beste


----------



## MEERderIDEEN (22. Mai 2011)

... genau so funktioniert es  Aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das überhaupt nicht als "Quatsch" ansehe, was FunkFlex vorhat. Man sollte sowas auch nicht gleich beurteilen, sondern einfach auf die Fragestellung des Mitgliedes antworten. Was ist daran Quatsch, wenn man ein Objekt mit Schlagschatten auf einen transparenten Hintergrund haben möchte? Schon einmal "Buttons" erstellt mit Schlagschatten, die auf einer Webseite aber z.b. auf unterschiedlich farbigen Hintergründen erscheinen sollen? Statt dafür x Varianten mit unterschiedlichen Hintergrundfarben abzuspeichern, reicht ein einziger PNG-Button mit Schlagschatten.


----------



## ink (22. Mai 2011)

OT:
Es ging hier nicht um den Quatsch als solches, sondern lediglich ein laxes Synonym.
Nichts liegt mir ferner als die Wünsche und Ziele der User zu diskreditieren und/oder zu beurteilen oder verurteilen.

Desweiteren wäre ich sicherlich nicht Moderator in diesem Forum, wenn ich solch eine Gesinnung hätte.

Wenn es aber hilft, entschuldige ich mich bei dir und FunkFlex für dieses missverständliche Wort und hoffe eine gute Umsetzung gehabt zu haben.

Beste


----------

